# للبيع او البدل كانون canon 5D mark III مع عدسة 24-105 mm



## dubaix (30 مارس 2016)

السلام عليكم 

اخواني انا عندي كانون 5D MARK III 20-105 MM

طبعا الكاميرا غنية عن التعريف 

للبيع او للبدل 

للتواصل واتساب او الاتصال 
00971553759873
اوقات الاتصال من 2 ظهرا الى 12 مساءاً للجادين فقط
السعر : للجادين فقط 
صور Canon 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 

للتواصل واتساب او الاتصال 
*00971553759873*
*اوقات الاتصال من 2 ظهرا الى 12 مساءاً للجادين فقط*
السعر : للجادين فقط 

طريقة التسليم يد بيد في الامارات 
من الخارج شحن على حساب المستلم ارامكس​


----------

